# Olsen’s Toy Train Parts



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Some of you, including myself, have ordered parts from Olsen’s, along with other dealers. The one major advantage of Olsen’s was the website, and the access to the Library. It helped those who didn’t have a repair manual, to find part numbers. A big plus, was having information available for Prewar. The website has been down for close to 2 weeks, with rumors that Sharon will not bring it back on-line again. 

My big question is if anyone has been able to contact her, either by phone, or emails??? I placed an order on Nov. 7, for the Prewar CD, so I can have the information at my fingertips. I ordered the CD thru eBay, for the sole purpose of tracking the transaction. Has anyone, recently been able to get in touch with Sharon??


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Saw this over at OGR posted on 11/5.

Pssst! Just heard from Sharon - I emailed her to please check her website, it's been down for a few days. Just heard back this afternoon, she said, "Web site is turned off for now. Not sure what I’m going to do with it"


----------



## c.midland (Sep 22, 2015)

I fear this is the end of an era. When I was restoring postwar Lionel, I used Olsen's for parts. It sometimes was a couple months wait for them even 10 years ago. 

I guess all things must end. The whole business seemed to be more of a side interest. There are other parts references, though not free, and plenty of manuals out there. 

Eventually even postwar parts will dry up and not be available anymore. It's an aging hobby and things must move forward...


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

C.midland, I have to agree to a point, but the few of us still dabbling with Prewar, don’t have another source for diagrams, part numbers, etc., other than Olsen’s. The Postwar side I have covered, but the Prewar has no other source, but Olsen’s. I’ll just be patient, and see if I do get the CD.


----------



## Roving Sign (Apr 23, 2017)

Whats the story - do they just not want to pay to host it?

Is this public domain stuff?


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

*Olsen’s*

I sent an email through eBay, in the hope of getting some kind of response. Sharon did reply, and should be mailing tomorrow. She basically said the business was a labor of love, but it doesn’t afford her to have an assistant. Just be patient.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

My recent purchase from Olsen’s was shipped today. Sharon still hasn’t decided on the fate of the Library, at this point. Hopefully she can come up with a resolution, and have it accessible.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

*Olsen’s back online*

For what it is worth, the website is back up online.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Great news about the website. I have to order their CD before she shuts down again. Is it better to contact Sharon by phone or email?

Pete


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Pete, I ordered the PrewarCD thru eBay. I only did that as a way to see if it shipped, and nothing more. I only found out the website was up, after checking the CTT Forum. Good luck if you order.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Didn't realize they sold on eBay. I found their AF and Lionel CD but they indicate it will work on Wndows OS's up to XP. I assume these are just pdfs. Do you or anyone know for sure if it will work on Win 10?

Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I solved the problem some time back, I used a website capture application to inhale the whole database. It's about 600mb.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

Norton said:


> Didn't realize they sold on eBay. I found their AF and Lionel CD but they indicate it will work on Wndows OS's up to XP. I assume these are just pdfs. Do you or anyone know for sure if it will work on Win 10?
> 
> Pete


Or Win 7?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The version of Windows is not an issue using their CD's, they should work on anything from XP and up.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I received my Prewar Lionel CD in today’s mail. I hope to check it out a little later tonight. From the paperwork, all the CD’sshould work with all versions of Windows. For those of you that need info on the other manufacturers, i.e., American Flyer etc., there is on CD that covers those, but not sure how comprehensive it is.


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I solved the problem some time back, I used a website capture application to inhale the whole database. It's about 600mb.


Yes did similar for what was needed at the time.


----------



## kw6358 (1 mo ago)

Does anyone know if you can still buy the Lionel prewar CD?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Ebay has a three disc set that includes prewar. It even has the Lionel Catalogs throughout various years. FOr the price of a Postwar repair manual.


----------



## kw6358 (1 mo ago)

Thanks!

Ken


----------



## Quietman (Oct 2, 2016)

I got the cd's a number of years ago, yes the important files are pdfs or images. The utility that worked as an interface may only work up to XP, but it was more hassle sometimes than going to the directories. I copied all the files to an external hard drive and use the files from there. Could care less about their interface. Organized everything by my own directory structure.

If you decide to get a set, the seller has several listings. Since I'm familiar with it, I checked his listings. The one for the 2013-2014 release (latest one I saw) said it was updated for up to Win 10 and 64 bit systems.

The videos he's added (not on my set) are all on youtube.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Quietman said:


> I got the cd's a number of years ago, yes the important files are pdfs or images. The utility that worked as an interface may only work up to XP, but it was more hassle sometimes than going to the directories. I copied all the files to an external hard drive and use the files from there. Could care less about their interface. Organized everything by my own directory structure.
> 
> If you decide to get a set, the seller has several listings. Since I'm familiar with it, I checked his listings. The one for the 2013-2014 release (latest one I saw) said it was updated for up to Win 10 and 64 bit systems.
> 
> The videos he's added (not on my set) are all on youtube.


Do the CDs contain any Lionel information that wasn't available on the web site?


----------



## kw6358 (1 mo ago)

Quietman said:


> I got the cd's a number of years ago, yes the important files are pdfs or images. The utility that worked as an interface may only work up to XP, but it was more hassle sometimes than going to the directories. I copied all the files to an external hard drive and use the files from there. Could care less about their interface. Organized everything by my own directory structure.
> 
> If you decide to get a set, the seller has several listings. Since I'm familiar with it, I checked his listings. The one for the 2013-2014 release (latest one I saw) said it was updated for up to Win 10 and 64 bit systems.
> 
> The videos he's added (not on my set) are all on youtube.


Millstonemike hooked me up with the old Olsen's website which I think will be enough for me now.

Thanks for your input though.

Ken


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Millstonemike said:


> Do the CDs contain any Lionel information that wasn't available on the web site?


The old CD set I have has various years of catalogs from the 30's on up. I used it a lot.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

T-Man said:


> The old CD set I have has various years of catalogs from the 30's on up. I used it a lot.


Every link in the pic works on the downloaded copy of the website. But not the original left panels. The prewar O pages go back to 1915 though some items are missing (ex., 700 Loco, some passenger car variations, ...


----------



## Quietman (Oct 2, 2016)

Millstonemike said:


> Do the CDs contain any Lionel information that wasn't available on the web site?


The oldest parts list is the 1930 to 1940 pdf
I extracted and attached the table of contents so you can see what it includes.
I think the price is reasonable. Although these documents are past their copyright date, the amount of work it took to scan all of them is immense. Includes the Greenbergs manual, which may not be legitimate to do, but I do have a paperbook version of it I paid for, and now I don't have to scan it. I did notify Kalmbach and nothing came of it, so it would seem they don't care.. 
There are collections of Lionel ads by year from 1945 to 1959.
There are a number of old Lionel catalogs from prewar to post war included.
It also has Lionel instruction manuals from 1946, 1949, 1953, and 1956
There are a number of parts lists for 1970-1986 equipment too.

Then there are scans of a few out of print, out of copy right train books.

Hence why I paid for these.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Quietman said:


> The oldest parts list is the 1930 to 1940 pdf
> I extracted and attached the table of contents so you can see what it includes.
> I think the price is reasonable. Although these documents are past their copyright date, the amount of work it took to scan all of them is immense. Includes the Greenbergs manual, which may not be legitimate to do, but I do have a paperbook version of it I paid for, and now I don't have to scan it. I did notify Kalmbach and nothing came of it, so it would seem they don't care..
> There are collections of Lionel ads by year from 1945 to 1959.
> ...


Here's a sample of the service manuals for prewar O locos (There's a different page for O-27 locos.). The O Locos go back to 1917.


----------

